# Hella what is it



## Hoddy8770 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a hobby Sphinx in the rear is a hella 4123-00 I don't know what it's for


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hoddy8770 said:


> I have a hobby Sphinx in the rear is a hella 4123-00 I don't know what it's for


It is a DIN type cigarette socket


----------



## Hoddy8770 (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you know where I can buy the plug part . Can I run a tv on this ? 
I'm new to motorhomes and finding out as I move along
Thank you


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12v-24v-H...215929?hash=item35d9ac52b9:g:U9sAAOSw0e9U0oDO


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

You can buy an adaptor to go from your Hella socket to a UK cigarette type plug for about £5


----------

